# Number plate auction



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Came across this auction of reistrations and thought the plate at the bottom of this page might be suitable for a certain member on here...
:wink2:

http://brightwellslive.com/timedauctions/index/4279?take=24&skip=24


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like its been withdrawn. Is there one with Crapton Bogwash on it ?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To go off at a slight tangent, I have purchased a couple of Reg marks from

Www.speedyreg.co.uk

For a LOT less than DVLA ever wanted. They are mostly Irish plates so will have I, Or Z in them but there is a really handy "search" facility on the site to assist you in finding what you want.

I bought a couple with my old "collar" number from my days in the Old Bill in them and the letters were JIG and RIL

They WILL haggle over price as well, so it's worth bargaining a bit.

Andy


----------

